# Wo muss die persistence unit in kombination mit maven hin?



## DieKeksmaffia (19. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne schnelle Frage, ich habe breits gesucht wo man die persistence unit im Projekt zu platzieren hat: im META-INF Ordner. Nur leider weiß ich nicht,ob das so einfach mit maven kompatibel ist. Mein Projekt sieht wie in dem Bild aus:  
Ist das so richtig, wenn nein wie löst man das problem (maven und persistence unit gleichzeitig zu nutzen) denn?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## DieKeksmaffia (20. Dez 2015)

Ja hat sich erledigt, also kann als abgeschlossen angesehen werden.


----------

